# Switzerland--my favorite country.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Switzerland evokes images of chocolate, cheese, hours, bankers and snowy mountain peaks. Also Switzerland widely known for its long traditions of political and military neutrality. Switzerland is a country, which has made tourism in the rank of fashion, it is not surprising that it attracts visitors all the year round.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*On the banks of the Rhone is Geneva - the city has placed more than two hundred international organizations.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*In the old district of Geneva, in the old Park Parc des Bastions is one of the longest benches in Европе.Ее length of 120 meters. Was built back in 1767.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Post Office building. Geneva.*










*Church of the Holy Trinity - the Anglican Church is located downtown on Rue du Mont-Blanc, between the railway station and the lake.*


----------



## Red Robert2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

beautiful pictures of a beautiful country


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Geneva, Park Bastions.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Switzerland and Geneve :cheers:


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

I need to visit this place, + Zurich, Lausanne, Basel .. :drool:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Switzerland and Geneve :cheers:


Christos, thank you for your high scores.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

alama said:


> I need to visit this place, + Zurich, Lausanne, Basel .. :drool:


I'll show you a picture of these cities I was in them. I advise you to visit the beautiful country of Switzerland.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*The Building Of The University. The quietness of the Park Bastions.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Railway station of Geneva.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

* Geneva.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

like


----------

